# Thyroid lab tests



## Phish007 (Jul 13, 2017)

I just got my test results back, are these normal range? My symptoms are brain fog, anxiety, depression and weakness. Your feedback is greatly appreciated. I am a 29 year old male. 
TSH- 2.480
T3free- 2.6
T4- 1.41


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have the reference ranges for each of these tests?


----------



## Phish007 (Jul 13, 2017)

Ranges
T3free- 2.0-4.4
T4- 0.82-1.77


----------



## Phish007 (Jul 13, 2017)

TSH .450-4.500


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Are you on thyroid meds now?

Your free t4 is right in that sweet spot between the 50% of the range and the 75% of the range, which is great...but your free t3 is painfully low and would account for your symptoms.

Have you ever have any thyroid antibodies tested? A thyroid ultrasound?


----------



## Phish007 (Jul 13, 2017)

No I have ant have not had either of those tests. Is there any natural ways to get my freet3 
Level higher? Does that mean that I am hypothyroid?


----------



## Phish007 (Jul 13, 2017)

No I tried nature thyroid for a week and my naturopathic MD said If I didn't feel better than I didn't need it.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You could try supplementing Vit D or checking your ferritin to see if that's low, but I'm unaware of anything purely natural that really fixes things.

I would get your antibodies tested to see if you do in fact have an autoimmune condition. A thyroid ultrasound is really important, but is especially important because you are male. You also might want to get your testosterone tested, too.


----------



## Phish007 (Jul 13, 2017)

Ok I will bring it up with my dr next time I see him. Are my tests showing that I am hypothyroid currently? Why is an ultrasound especially important if you are male?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your free t3 should be at the 50-75% mark of the range, which means you would want it to me between 3.2-3.8. Yours is way below that, meaning its quite low.

Thyroid cancer is slow growingbut it tends to be more aggressive in men. Therefore, if you are male and have a thyroid disorder, its important have an ultrasound.


----------



## Phish007 (Jul 13, 2017)

Thank you for your help. I will discuss that with my dr. What hormone medication addresses my particular issue? Does nature thyroid help my condition? Or any natural thyroid hormones?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes any desiccated* medication would be a good choice. But probably a lower dose. Don't forget the antibodies and ultrasound.

*I personally don't like the use of the term "natural" for this kind of medication.


----------



## Phish007 (Jul 13, 2017)

Thank you for your advice


----------

